# Mazzer Super Jolly Timer - Special Forum Price



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have few units of Mazzer Super Jolly Timers left in stock.

Special forum price of £450 all inclusive

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Super%20Jolly%20with%20Timer

If interested just PM


----------

